# update from a few months ago



## halie lenk (Sep 1, 2013)

I had asked a lot of questions awhile back about my rottweiler pup and his progression and building drive. Figured I'd post some updates since he's made a lot of progress, I've learned more and I'm sure I'll be asking questions again.
Here's some pics of our recent OB and a little bitework at club. Hopefully the links work. 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204858495685605&set=pcb.666666446766391&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204858509765957&set=pcb.666666446766391&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204858485725356&set=pcb.666666446766391&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204858534486575&set=pcb.666666446766391&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204858537806658&set=pcb.666666446766391&type=1&theater


----------



## Karin Sable (Aug 31, 2014)

Links don't work for me.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Same here, they won't load.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Me to neither!


----------

